# Happy Birthday Chowder!



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

[attachment=41600icture_2.png]


Thank you to Stacy for my sweet Mateo - he is a blessing to me every day!
[attachment=41603:Mateo_10_02_08.jpg]


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mateo, Chowder and Frank!!!


[attachment=41607:happy_bi...y_to_you.gif]



BTW: What ever happened to Frank, where did he go when he went back to Stacy's?


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE


> BTW: What ever happened to Frank, where did he go when he went back to Stacy's?[/B]


Frank lives with a wonderful woman in Southern Ca. He has another Malt to play with at his new home and is very happy.


Thanks both of you for the birthday wishes!! :ThankYou:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BABY BOYS :chili: :chili: :chili: 
LOTS OF TREATS TO ALL OF YOU


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=41608:birthday_28.gif]
[attachment=41609:z_happy_birthday.jpg]

*Best wishes to Chowder, Mateo and Frank!!!!*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=41610:bigbdayparty.gif] [attachment=41610:bigbdayparty.gif] [attachment=41610:bigbdayparty.gif] [attachment=41610:bigbdayparty.gif]


HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHOWDER, MATEO AND FRANK!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Happy Birthday Chowder, you lil' beauty!!!</span>


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

happy birthday chowder :wub: jo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those were beautiful babies that grew into gorgeous boys!
Happy Birthday Chowder, Mateo and Frank!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

[attachment=41614:confetti_banner.gif]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday, boys! And a recent Happy Birthday day to your little baby sissy

[attachment=41617:z_Happy_...greeting.jpg]


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: :chili: Happy Birthday Boys :chili: :chili:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday to the Brothers Bellarata! 

[attachment=41619:birthday...phics_10.gif]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Joanne, you are sooo sweet, you know that??? 

Mr Chow would like to thank everybody for his bday wishes!! I will get some pics later of the birthday boy. Geez, where has this year gone?? I can't believe the boys are one!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

[attachment=41623:573311qknfhej4hx.gif]
Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

YAY happy bithday!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

</span>Happy Birthday to the Bellarata Boys! I can't believe you are 1 today! Wish we could see you all together for a party. What fun that would be. artytime: [/i]</span></span>


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy birthday little boys! arty:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Happy B-Day you special boys*

(Can't believe that an entire year has passed since the night we were all online biting our nails about Caddy's babies -- boy does time FLY).


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday, Chowder, Mateo and Frank!!
[attachment=41658:Birthday_Bonnie.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Awwww, Happy Birthday Boys!!! arty: 

Seems like yesterday, doesn't it?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I can't believe the Bellarata boys are a year old already!!! 

Happy Birthday you little cuties!!!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday you handsome lil men!!!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

artytime: Happy Birthday Chowder!!!! artytime:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOYS artytime: . Sarah


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:cheer:*  <span style="font-family:Century Gothic">Happy Birthday, Boys!</span> *:celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

happy birthday little man!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOYS!!!* :cheer:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

*Happy Birthday!!! * :celebrate - fireworks: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW a year already!!!!!
[attachment=41692:birthday2.jpg]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Happy happy happy birthday boys!!! Kisses from Stuart Little to his friend Chowder, Mateo and Frank and mama Caddy! :celebrate - fireworks:


----------

